# BBC North West Report on A Shop Closed since the 1960s



## jhluxton (Oct 28, 2012)

This is quite interesting a report of a shop closed in the 1960s complete with fixtures, fittings and some stock which has been discovered by a builder who had recently bought the property.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7664661.stm

John


----------



## krela (Oct 28, 2012)

I was waiting for someone to post this. The article is from 2008 and for some reason has been bumped up the 'most popular' list on the beeb today...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 28, 2012)

It all seemed a bit too clean in there, no dust, no dirt. Strange.


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 28, 2012)

To me the most pertinent answer the Developer made was the reference to "interest" in the woodwork, fittings and contents . . . he knows how much all that is worth to a collector!

Yes, it was rather clean, wasn't it.


----------



## Klayton (Nov 14, 2012)

I imagine they've tidied it up a bit for the cameras. Then again I am often surprised by how neat and tidy things can look in a building that's been out of use for years. I remember seeing this report a while ago... definitely something I'd love to stumle across myself.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 14, 2012)

What happened to it??


----------



## wherever i may roam (Nov 17, 2012)

Kinda reminds me a bit of Lewis's 5th floor in Lpool....


----------

